# Sony's new little cameras



## kennephoto (Sep 4, 2013)

http://www.adorama.com/alc/0014301/blogarticle/Sony-DSC-QX10-and-QX100-Smartphone-Attachable-Lens-Style-Cameras-First-Look

These look interesting. Looks like mirrorless/ point and shoot went a new direction!


----------



## Click (Sep 4, 2013)

That's cool 8)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rpt (Sep 4, 2013)

Realy cool! A camera that looks like a lens!


----------



## bchernicoff (Sep 4, 2013)

The concept is ridiculous. People are abandoning point and shoot cameras because of the convenience of using their phones...something already have with them. Adding this large, cumbersome camera into the mix is actually more complicated than simply carrying a thin, light Sony RX100. I truly don't get this at all.

This won't fit in your pocket on its own or while mounted to your phone. So, the steps to use are, 1) take out of purse/backpack whatever, 2) dock and attach to phone, 3) take picture, 4) put away? That is a worse solution than either just using your phone or pulling a point and shoot of your pocket.

It also looks incredibly awkward to hold when not mounted to the camera. People are going to be dropping and breaking these like crazy while try to mount them to their phones.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 4, 2013)

I like that!


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 5, 2013)

bchernicoff said:


> The concept is ridiculous. People are abandoning point and shoot cameras because of the convenience of using their phones...something already have with them. Adding this large, cumbersome camera into the mix is actually more complicated than simply carrying a thin, light Sony RX100. I truly don't get this at all.
> 
> This won't fit in your pocket on its own or while mounted to your phone. So, the steps to use are, 1) take out of purse/backpack whatever, 2) dock and attach to phone, 3) take picture, 4) put away? That is a worse solution than either just using your phone or pulling a point and shoot of your pocket.
> 
> It also looks incredibly awkward to hold when not mounted to the camera. People are going to be dropping and breaking these like crazy while try to mount them to their phones.



Agreed. Terrible idea. Why they wouldn't just try to one up the Lumia 1020 (which is a great idea) with one of their own phones is beyond me.


----------



## bchernicoff (Sep 5, 2013)

9VIII said:


> Agreed. Terrible idea. Why they wouldn't just try to one up the Lumia 1020 (which is a great idea) with one of their own phones is beyond me.



Because they would be stuck using a mobile platform so bad, that MS had to buy the only manufacturer who was still interested in using their flop.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Sep 5, 2013)

No RAW.
No longer interesting.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 5, 2013)

While I don't even have a smart phone, its always good to see innovation. The problem is that 90% of Sony's new ideas just don't fly. They do seem to be out of touch. Once in a great while, they hit a home run.


----------



## danski0224 (Sep 6, 2013)

bchernicoff said:


> Because they would be stuck using a mobile platform so bad, that MS had to buy the only manufacturer who was still interested in using their flop.



Last time I checked, W8P has some pretty darn good reviews.

I wanted the Nokia 920, but then I heard about the 1020. Too bad Nokia nade the bonehead move for AT&T exclusivity... but with the recent sale of the division to MS, I wonder who was behind that agreement.

Just from messing around with a 920 in the store, W8P looks pretty nice.


----------



## Sith Zombie (Sep 7, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> While I don't even have a smart phone, its always good to see innovation. The problem is that 90% of Sony's new ideas just don't fly. They do seem to be out of touch. Once in a great while, they hit a home run.



Yeah, they're definitely doing the most interesting stuff with regards to photography gear: slt's, xr1, possibly ff mirror less, but they do seem to trying to create markets out of nowhere and this tactic seems a bit desperate at times.


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Sep 7, 2013)

Whatever can hold this new camera can hold a Canon PowerShot G15, which doesn't need to mount on anything to get live view, so why bother?


----------



## Bob Howland (Sep 7, 2013)

bchernicoff said:


> The concept is ridiculous. People are abandoning point and shoot cameras because of the convenience of using their phones...something already have with them. Adding this large, cumbersome camera into the mix is actually more complicated than simply carrying a thin, light Sony RX100. I truly don't get this at all.
> 
> This won't fit in your pocket on its own or while mounted to your phone. So, the steps to use are, 1) take out of purse/backpack whatever, 2) dock and attach to phone, 3) take picture, 4) put away? That is a worse solution than either just using your phone or pulling a point and shoot of your pocket.
> 
> It also looks incredibly awkward to hold when not mounted to the camera. People are going to be dropping and breaking these like crazy while try to mount them to their phones.



+1


----------



## drjlo (Sep 10, 2013)

What people really want is to stick that 1" sensor (from Sony RX100) into a decently small phone that can be carried easily on a belt holster, etc. Even the Nokia 1020 only has a 2/3" sensor. 

Or...Give us a Sony RX1r with smartphone built in. It will be largish for a phone, but I for one would be willing to carry it around.


----------

